# [C++] Starten von dateien über C++ exe datei



## Ziadane (8. Oktober 2002)

hoi leutz!

ich bin gerade dran C++ zu lernen (na gut^^...2. tag^^) und wllt mal fragen, ob man mit einen C++ code verschiedene anwenungen starten kann?

zB.: wenn man etwas codet, dass die exe datei eine andere exe datei oder auch datei mit anderer endeung startet...wie zB.:

C++ exe datei startet man: winamp + plugin + ein computerspiel öffnet sich...währe ganz nett, wenn ich den code hier reinposten könntet!...thx Ziadane


----------



## Dario Linsky (8. Oktober 2002)

unter linux heisst die funktion die du suchst system(). der funktion übergibst du einfach den dateinamen des programmes, das du starten willst.
unter windows ist das die gleiche funktion (glaub ich). aber unter windows ist zu beachten, dass du die backslash's durch escape-sequenzen ersetzen musst.


----------



## goela (8. Oktober 2002)

Nun System() ist mir bei Windows nicht bekannt!!!
Kenne nur 
	
	
	



```
CreateProcess()
```
 in Win32-API. Damit lassen sich externe Programme aufrufen!

Beispiel:

```
STARTUPINFO si;
memset(&si, 0, sizeof(si));
si.cb = sizeof(si);
si.dwFlags = STARTF_USESHOWWINDOW | STARTF_FORCEONFEEDBACK;
si.wShowWindow = SW_SHOWNORMAL;

PROCESS_INFORMATION pi;

CreateProcess( _T("C:\\WINDOWS\\Notepad.EXE"), _T("C:\\TEMP\\Readme.txt"), NULL, NULL, FALSE, 0, NULL, NULL, &si, &pi);
```


----------



## Dario Linsky (8. Oktober 2002)

na gut. über das windows api gibt es dann noch die funktion ShellExecute() bzw. ShellExecuteA(), mit der man normalerweise windows-anwendungen starten kann. die genaue verwendung davon steht in der msdn.


----------



## Tobias K. (8. Oktober 2002)

moin

system() gibt es in c++ für windows auch ist aber mehr für einfache doss-befehle gedacht glaub ich. du musst ein fach in die klammern den namen der zu startenden datei schreiben.

aber besser finde ich ShellExecute().
die rufst wie follgt aus:
ShellExecute(NULL, "open", "diedatei.exe", NULL, NULL, SW_SHOW);
du kannst anstelle von "diedatei.exe" auch andere sachen schreiben wie z.b.:
"ich.jpg"
"xxx.html"
"www.gmx.de"

naja kannst ja mal ausprobieren.

mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Ziadane (8. Oktober 2002)

ok thx! is scho alles was ich wissen wollt^^


----------



## goela (8. Oktober 2002)

> ShellExecute()



.. wieder was dazu gelernt!!!


----------

